# Wheel Horse Deck Question



## GaryLC (May 10, 2011)

Hi folks!
My first question to you guys...I've got a 1993 Wheel Horse Classic 314-8 with a 42" side discharge deck. Bought it new back then, about 400 hours on it, tractor in great shape, only use it for mowing, kept in garage all winter.
The deck housing has some problems, this coming after I paid $600 to have all three spuindles replaced a few years ago. The deck started cutting horribly, and is rusting out, has a few other issues. No local tractor repair centers can correct it, have told me it's time to just get rid of it (the deck, at least). Because of it's age, I figured I just sell it, and pick up a "cheap" (< $2000) yard tractor, i.e. John Deere, Craftsman, etc. But they all seem so cheap, not at all built like the Toro.
A local dealer just told me that they have a couple NOS Wheel Horse 42" decks from back in the 90's, brand new, that never sold, so they hung onto them. They would sell one for $900.
My question: is it worth it just to buy the deck, and take the chance that the tractor will last another 15 years? Or sell the tractor, and buy a more cheaply made yard tractor for not a lot more than the new deck will cost.
I'm torn, and need some advice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I say time to move on!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd look over the tractor carefully and find anything that may need attention in the near future. Is the steering getting wobbly? Seat cracked? Engine starting to use any oil? Starter getting weak? Transmission slipping at all? Etc.

If you really can't find anything that will need attention, and your deck hangers are in good shape, then I'd get the deck. Save yourself the money and get something that you are familiar with. However, if you find several items that are showing wear and will need attention, decide if fixing them plus the cost of the deck is something that you could handle. I've seen both sides in the shop at work, folks throwing out perfectly good equipment, and folks sinking money into stuff I highly recommended that they replace. Sometimes fixing is the best route to go, sometimes just cutting your losses and moving on is better. Only a careful and critical look over the tractor will help you decide.

One more thing. The newer mower decks seem to handle grass better than ones from your era. The companies have learned from years of testing and feedback and are incorporating that into their new designs. For example, the new 50" stamped Ariens pans on their Zoom zero turn mowers cut better and blow the grass far better than the 48" decks that they replaced. The 48" deck was around for 20+ years, and I always got complaints on how it would block up and not blow well. The 50" deck seems to clean out better and has more air flow than its older counterpart. I've heard similar results from other companies.


----------



## GaryLC (May 10, 2011)

Hi guys!
The tractor itself is in great shape! I change the oil every year, lubricate everything, keep it in the garage. Nothing wrong, runs like a champ! I thought I also did the same with the deck, always rinsed it off underneath, kept it clean....


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to keep the mower deck from rusting through, you will need to repaint it each season to keep bare metal from showing. Grass and other plant juices are very caustic, and they can rust metal in a hurry. If you get the new deck, I would remove it each year clean it up and check for rust. If you find any, clean it up and treat it with a rust converter, then paint over it with a good enamel. Its the only way to keep the metal from rusting out on you. I'm of two minds on spraying out the deck after cutting. It does keep the grass off of it, but I have seen problems from the water as well, mostly bearings that fail when they get water in them. If the deck has greaseable mandrels, I'd grease them after washing the unit. That will force out any water than may have gotten into the bearings.


----------

